# Minature Village



## Formatted (Apr 5, 2010)

I go to this place every time I come to holland but this is the first time that I took my camera. I used a very large f-stop and even did some tilt shift!

What do you think? Don't forget they are all minatures

I've taken the top 3 as viewed today in flickr the set is about 13 photos long. Check it out the rest here - Minatures - a set on Flickr

1.








2.






3.






Like this stuff see more below!


----------



## fokker (Apr 5, 2010)

You missed the focus a bit in #1, it's still quite cool though. 

It's easy to make a miniature look like a miniature with a really shallow DOF, what I'd like to see is a scene like one of these captured with a very large DOF so that it would be harder ot tell if it was a macro shot or full size. Your tilt-shift lens should have helped you do this. The flipside is using a t-s lens to make a full-size scene look like a miniature by giving a very narrow DOF.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome cheers


----------



## Yazeed (May 8, 2010)

great ,


----------



## AndreaB (May 8, 2010)

really cool.


----------



## Mersad (May 9, 2010)

Love miniatures! Great photos.


----------



## aldenthomas (May 14, 2010)

Extreemly wonderful


----------



## iPhotoShot (May 21, 2010)

Superb !

    :thumbup:


----------



## myfotoguy (May 21, 2010)

Nice minis!


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 21, 2010)

fokker said:


> You missed the focus a bit in #1, it's still quite cool though.
> 
> It's easy to make a miniature look like a miniature with a really shallow DOF, what I'd like to see is a scene like one of these captured with a very large DOF so that it would be harder ot tell if it was a macro shot or full size. Your tilt-shift lens should have helped you do this. The flipside is using a t-s lens to make a full-size scene look like a miniature by giving a very narrow DOF.



I am pretty sure these are PP tilt shifts.


----------



## Doug Solis (May 24, 2010)

This is very, very cool. I've got to get a tilt shift, too bad they are so expensive. Nice job all around.


----------

